# mp3 of Psalms 18, 35, and 118 being sung?



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2013)

Is there a website that has free downloadable mp3s of the aforementioned psalms?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 16, 2013)

Check out this website -- it has tons of information about the Psalms.  You should be able to find what you're looking for through this site.


----------



## Tim (Jan 16, 2013)

There are plenty of links on this still-active thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f124/singing-psalms-resources-77454/


----------

